# Custom Pads



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Tomorrow is going to be 90 degrees in the Rogue Valley and its time to start thinking about Hot boating. Add another layer of insulation and save your favorite beverage from the fatal spill!

Our back log is getting pretty thick so Plan ahead to get your gear when you want it! 

Happy boating.


----------

